# Brunneria borealis



## nursemelody (Feb 14, 2011)

I just found a Brunneria borealis stick mantis in the yard I think... I will post some pics... and see everyone concurs... He is so cute, and I am feeding him pinheads and hydei flies.


----------



## warpdrive (Feb 14, 2011)

congrats, now hurry with the photos.  

Harry


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 14, 2011)

Oh boy! free baby! :lol:


----------



## Rick (Feb 15, 2011)

Very neat considering the time of year. We have them around here as well.


----------



## nursemelody (Feb 15, 2011)

Here are some photos. Tell me if you think he is a Bruners!


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 15, 2011)

Good spot! It is a grass mantis (Thesprotia graminis).


----------



## nursemelody (Feb 15, 2011)

carolina, and grass like were my other guesses, but he looks the most like the bruners to me.


----------



## nursemelody (Feb 15, 2011)

My other choices were Carolina and grass-like, but it looks the most like Bruner to me...


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 15, 2011)

B. borealis has thicker antennae even as small nymph, T. graminis has shorter and thiner antennae.

Following are couple of B. borealis pics.











This is grass mantis nymph, which is what you have.











Grass mantis is capable of 2 breeding cycle a year, whereas B. borealis only has one. It is a little early for B. borealis nymph right now.


----------



## nursemelody (Feb 15, 2011)

Okay... I am seeing it... they are real close looking to me though...Either way... I was very glad to find him, and have been feeding him hydei and pinheads, and he is so cute.


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes both species do look similar especially when they are tiny. Another way to tell them apart is from their posture. From my observation both in the wild and captivity, grass mantis will strecth both forelegs to mimic a stick while stick mantis prefer to make a run instead. Have fun and all the best with the mantis !


----------



## dgerndt (Feb 15, 2011)

He's super cute! Congrats on your wonderful new pet!


----------



## MantidLord (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for the info Yen! What other native species have two breeding cycles? Besides L. minor?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 15, 2011)

There are cute, just hanging around and even when eating they pretend they are not moving :lol:


----------



## nursemelody (Feb 15, 2011)

What instar do you think s/he is in?


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 15, 2011)

MantidLord said:


> Thanks for the info Yen! What other native species have two breeding cycles? Besides L. minor?


 Hey welcome. Mantids species such as Stagmomantis limbata or Stagmomantis carolina that live in southern part of the US with mild winter has a chance for two breeding cycles, but due to the cooler weather and limited food source the numbers are far less than the cycle than mature during Summer.


----------



## nursemelody (Feb 19, 2011)

Is it true that these mantids can be housed together and are non aggressive?


----------

